
How I use the good parts of AWS Cloud while filtering out all the hype - acjacobson
https://twitter.com/dvassallo/status/1154516910265884672
======
dekhn
Interesting that he doesn't mention ECS. I've found that to be a huge
improvement over VMs for exactly the workload he's describing.

